# Spray racks for base and shoe molding



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

We use this in NC work to spray trim and moldings, spray, let dry, and spray again without having to touch it. Its just 2x4's and saw horse brackets with srews spaced out to hold trim. Works really well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like it. You could drape a drop from the top beam to catch overspray if necessary. Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dusty much?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Why spray it twice on the racks when it still needs to be installed?

I personally like first coating my trim before its installed.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Why spray it twice on the racks when it still needs to be installed?
> 
> I personally like first coating my trim before its installed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


On NC spec houses we caulk, putty, and touch up after install. Looks good, and a little quicker.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Dusty much?


Dust isn't bad, very managable. We sprayed it with a graco hvlp gun and air compressor, not a lot of psi or overspray involved.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

mattpaints82 said:


> On NC spec houses we caulk, putty, and touch up after install. Looks good, and a little quicker.


If I was to do it that way (which I've been wanting to do) I would use diamond pearl from Dulux (ICI). You get the sheen, and the workability of an eggshell, so everyone wind

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

I like it!!!


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Great set up. Sure beats spraying trim on a concrete floor or laid across paint cans :whistling2:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Very innovative...until someone like me accidentally bumps one of the top boards, then you got a full-size Jenga domino effect. Seriously though, great use of space. Product and application vehicle would need to be appropriate to manage the overspray down-wind, but looks like you already got that figured out. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you have the space to spray that would work well


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

2x2 or 4 x any length with a 6x6x2 block screwed on each end, stack them, usually 3 for each tier. The neat thing about this frame is the carpenters can retrieve any piece they want and within reason the structure stays intact. I think the most I have sprayed on one frame is 180 pieces.


----------

